# filtro chebyshev



## raka (Feb 27, 2007)

Hola, necesito construir un filtro pasa-banda Chebyshev y estoy buscando una tabla o un programa en matlab para el cálculo de los parámetros g del prototipo paso bajo de mi filtro.

¿Conoceis algun sitio web con esta información?


----------



## Perromuerto (Feb 27, 2007)

Entra a la página WEB de Mircochip (http://www.microchip.com) y busca un programa
llamado "Filterlab". Esta pequeña joya te da el circuito de un filtro contruido en base
a amplificador operaciones en dos topologías diferentes: biquad y Sallen-Key; para
tres aproximaciones diferentes: Butterworth, Chebyshev y eliptico; en funciones
paso-bajo, paso-banda y paso-alto (creo). Puedes fijar el orden también.
Ahora, si el filtro es pasivo  ve a este sitio y lo calculas en línea:
http://www-users.cs.york.ac.uk/~fisher/lcfilter/

Suerte


----------



## raka (Mar 3, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias, me ha sido de gran ayuda.


----------

